# Pop-up roof problem



## pittsburgh dave (Mar 30, 2002)

Hello all,
Having a problem with my 96 fleetwood niagra pop-up roof.  We bought it used from a private party in 98.  It seems that over the last two years the roof has really begun to sag in the middle as well as bow out slightly at the sides.  This unit does not have an AC, no roof rack, and we do not cover it.  Initially I was not real concerned, but the bow is no to the point that I have difficulty closing it at time(seems to get hung up on one of the brackets that holds the one corner support post)and it won't seal.  Also, when opening the roof, I stop when the sides towards the post at tight and can barely get the screen door in place becasue the roof saging.  I have yet to call the dealer in which it was originally purchased from, wanted to get some feed back first.  A few questions:
1. As a second owner, is it likely that fleetwood would cover this under warrenty?
2. Any thoughts on what it might cost to replace the roof (or is it worth replacing?  The camper is in otherwise really good shape)
3. I thought about support bars, but most I have seen run the width of the trailer, not the length

Thanks for any thoughts



Pittsburgh Dave


----------



## C Nash (Mar 30, 2002)

Pop-up roof problem

Dave, think you can forget any help from Fleetwood. They may can tell you what caused the problem. Sounds like you may have a leak and the wood has rotted. Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## phillyg (Mar 31, 2002)

Pop-up roof problem

If the problem results from inadequate engineering or poor assembly, I doubt if Fleetwood would do much if anything for you because they would have to do it for a lot of folks.  Of course, you could just ask and see what happens.  If the problem results from leakage somewhere and subsequent rotting, etc., if it were me I would first try to find a replacement roof somewhere, perhaps an RV salvage yard.  The chances of finding a roof in good shape are probably slim, and shipping could be cost-prohibitive, but I suggest you at least take a look at the possibilities.

You said its otherwise in good shape, so I would lean more to repairing, but I tend to look at things different than some folks because its probably work I could do myself, and I probably have all the equipment needed.  I doubt if you could sell the unit in its current condition without taking a beating on the price, anyway.  I can visualize what it would take to rebuild the top using new framing and fiberglass sheets since I had an older Coleman pop-up.  Another thought is to speak with RV techs who might be able to refer you to someone who can do the repair at a reasonable price, otherewise it sounds as if you're going to have a unit you can't use.


----------



## pittsburgh dave (Mar 31, 2002)

Pop-up roof problem

I do not believe it is a roof leak problem.  The roof appears sound and there are on signs of water damage on the interior or exterior of the roof or unit.  We have never had problem with water in the trainer.  There are no spider cracks, or any other signs of where water could get in.  I personnally think it is a design problem and think I'm out of luck with getting them to fix it.  My initial gues is that the roof is too long and sound have some support braces running the length of it.  Alhough I am somewhat leary of putting hole through a roof (leaking).  I guess I'll have to see what the dealer says.  I've had it their once before for a frig problem (that turned out to be a recall item) and they seemed honest enough.

Pittsburgh Dave


----------



## Will Daniels (Mar 31, 2002)

Pop-up roof problem

Dave; Try rvadvice.com.This guy has a large RV repair business in FL.and frequently comes up with some good ideas.Good Luck.


----------



## GaryWT (Mar 31, 2002)

Pop-up roof problem

Coleman/fleetwood ABS roofs have a major problem with sag.  From what I hear and read, they are replacing hundreds of them.  The roof has a lifetime warrenty to the original owner only, others have to pay.  You are probably talking in the ballpark of $1,000 but am not sure.  I own a '97 Coleman Bayport.  The roof sags some but I am not sure I want to breing it in yet to have it replaced.


----------

